# Tabitha's New Puppia - Uptown Pink Plaid



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Another Birthday item that was tucked away for the special day....
It's fur lined and soooo warm and cozy 









Has a matching leash...









she loves it 









Jerry's set has been ordered. It's Aqua Blue Plaid.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very gorgous. suits her well x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

those are sooo cute!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Very cute Puppia! Tabitha looks great!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

therese they are georgous!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What a stunner she is wearing this !!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Really pretty!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Brithday Little Ones


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute. I would love one for billy x


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness how beautiful! And it looks so comfy too


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

She looks so cute with it!! i love it i want one for Moe. That looks so comfortable.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

that is gorgeous Therese!
Tabitha looks beautiful. x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg fits her really well!!! so cuteeee  happy birthday early!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

now that's a really, really nice one that is. I wish I'd chosen that for Lola. Tabitha looks gorgeous in it


----------



## sue (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh wow Therese, those are super cute!! Tabitha looks precious in pink!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She looks so cute I love it


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

Ooh, I want that for Lexie!!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

That is one smart harness you lucky girl!

What a little stunner she is to! They will look fab in their matching sets x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh so sweet!! Dazy has the plaid but no fuzzy's around the edge...is that just the cutest ever!!! They are both going to look darling together with those on!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

ah she looks gorgeous in it - so cute and cosy!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is adorable, she is gorgeous, and I want them both!!! Fantastic Therese, just perfect!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh love it Therese!
Tabitha really suits it too.
They will both look so cute in them. x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

The Papias are gorgeous. I absolutely adore
Tabitha in hers. She looks fabulous.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh I love it, Daisy would appreciate that being a small coat i think... fingers crossed that design comes to the uk


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a beautiful Puppia for a beautiful girl!


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

I love it, she looks so stylin in it!!!


----------

